

Watson in the Wild: How Hackathons Move the Innovation Needle - jtahmase
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/blog/2015/03/25/watson-wild-hackathons-innovation/

======
nfriedly
I was thinking about building something like tortellini.. although the one I
had in mind is fairly different, so I might yet make it anyways.

